# fishing rack



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

i finally built me a fishing rack for my truck. it was easy and quick what do yall think?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

It's a good start but I suggest you add some some 8-12" pegs on top of the T's and some lower supports for the middle T's, otherwise the pulling force on your rods may bust off the corner T's and the middle T's may rotate and your rods may come out.


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

i was kind of thinking about that but couldnt think of a way to do it.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks good, nice and simple. I've seen some guys do the same thing along side the bed rather than across it. That way you can suppot the middle of the rack with a piece of pipe that will sit ontop of your bed lip.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

If that's plastic PVC, and a shark picks up your bait.....I think your gonna learn a hard lesson, real quik! Not trying to be a Richard just don't wanna see ya lose your gear bud.


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

Can y'all help me out I'm on a tight budget for this but I want to get my rods up so the lines aren't on the sand bars. What's the best way to do it?


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

cool


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

txrednecktx said:


> Can y'all help me out I'm on a tight budget for this but I want to get my rods up so the lines aren't on the sand bars. What's the best way to do it?


Your lines are going to hit the sandbars no matter what you do unless you get a real tall rack. If you are just using casted rods, I would add some pegs on the corner T's using 1 1/2" PVC or remove the middle T's and use 1 piece of 1 1/2 PVC for the corners that's as tall as you want it. You can also slide some 2" PVC extensions over the 1 1/2 PVC too. The middle T's are kinda useless unless you add some lower supports and a crossbar to keep them from rotating.


----------



## Spitflames (May 1, 2013)

surfguy said:


> Your lines are going to hit the sandbars no matter what you do unless you get a real tall rack. If you are just using casted rods, I would add some pegs on the corner T's using 1 1/2" PVC or remove the middle T's and use 1 piece of 1 1/2 PVC for the corners that's as tall as you want it. You can also slide some 2" PVC extensions over the 1 1/2 PVC too. The middle T's are kinda useless unless you add some lower supports and a crossbar to keep them from rotating.


Very true!


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

If you are worried about the tees rotating, just pin them with some screws. 

Also, for added strength, use schedule 80 PVC


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Here is how I did mine on a budget. I hope it gives you some ideas.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Front view


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

how did you mount the pvc?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Sharkhunter does the rack do down the side of your vehicle or across the back? I have a toolbox and have three pvc mounted on both of the ends. They are mounted similar to yours. Been on for over ten years.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

this is my rack,, it sits on my tool box and is in angle low enough that it does not touch my yak rack, ez to take out and rig my rods, surf and yaking rods, it is held down with a ratchet strap..I think is cost me less than 30 to 40 bucks with glue and t fittings,


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

txrednecktx said:


> how did you mount the pvc?


I have holes in one side pf the PVC and fed a carage bolt from the inside through the deck board. It's very sturdy. The unit mounts across the back. I have the bottoms high enough so a igloo of bucket can pass under the PVC.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

i have one made of steal that goes in my reciever hitch.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

sharkhunter that is a kool looking rod holder.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

ssmarinaman said:


> this is my rack,, it sits on my tool box and is in angle low enough that it does not touch my yak rack, ez to take out and rig my rods, surf and yaking rods, it is held down with a ratchet strap..I think is cost me less than 30 to 40 bucks with glue and t fittings,


Any chance you could post a couple of pics closer up. I need to make one and I really like what you have done here. I wanted maybe something at 45deg to go in that bed.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

*Weed Update*

Has anyone fished Bolivar this week? If so how is the water and weed


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry lol posted in the wrong place


----------

